# 1 week in and Hope is fitting in well!



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Can't believe we have only had Hope one week... She has fitted into family life so well and her eagerness to please is amazing (as you can see on the video!)

We suspect she showed natural signs of detecting Ben's diabetes as well today, he has been quite unwell and Hope shortly after the video was following him everywhere really pestering him, sure enough he was getting close to a hypo... Fingers crossed she is a natural 

Hope the video works xx


----------



## Blaablaa (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh wow, she looks such fun!
I'm picking up my puppy on Sunday and I'm getting so excited/nervous/excited. I just hope it's all going to be as good as this! :jumping::question:


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaah Hope is gorgeous - fingers crossed that she is a natural and can detect Ben's hypo attacks


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I love that video! She looks like she loves the slide... who'd have known a Cockapoo would like a slide?!


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Blaablaa said:


> Oh wow, she looks such fun!
> I'm picking up my puppy on Sunday and I'm getting so excited/nervous/excited. I just hope it's all going to be as good as this! :jumping::question:


Oh you will love every minute I can promise that . I can't imagine our lives without Hope now and we've only had her a week! xx


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

Turi said:


> I love that video! She looks like she loves the slide... who'd have known a Cockapoo would like a slide?!


She was just playing with Tilly and decided to follow her down... So reached for the liver and hey presto she now goes up the steps, around to the slide and down it... Just by me saying "slide" oh and a promise of a piece of the old faithful the liver (was worth the effort cooking till early hours before we got her


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

So basically give high value treats whenever they do something you like and you want them to repeat - bingo! 

We're going to choose our little girl a week tomorrow... Literally cannot wait!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

ooooh my god so cute! Hope is one awesome cockapoo


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG how cute is she and i loved the way she zoomed down the slide ,you forget how small they are at that age dx


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

What a clever and beautiful little Cockapoo Hope is, so sweet watching her go down the slide after your little girl. Encouraging that she seemed to sense that you son wasn't feeling well too, I'm sure she's bringing you all lots of joy.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a lovely video! and so lovely to see little ones enjoying their puppy - how I wished we had got Biscuit when they were younger - it's so good for them.


----------

